# Facebook Fundraiser for Weight Loss Camp?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about setting up a facebook page to solicit funds to pay for my daughter to go to a Wellspring camp this summer here in Texas. The sessions start at $7,000 for a 4 week program and go up to $10,000 for the 8 week one. I have custody of her full time finally and she sees her mom on weekends. I've started the process of undoing all the bad habits from the past 12 years of raising her. I added her to my gym membership as soon as I had the chance and have enough time right now to take her tuesdays and thursdays for an hour. Monday's are taken up with other activities and weekends I don't have her anyways. 

I've asked a few friends about pros and cons and the majority say they think it's a good idea but there are others that worry about the negative light it could shine on her weight issues.

My thought was the page could be used to keep people updated on her weight loss journey during fundraising and all the way through camp and follow ups for as long as it takes. That way people that donate could actually see what their funds helped accomplish.

Opinions?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang, Otter, no responses yet? I'll go first, then. Will the Facebook page be private? If it is public, your daughter could be subject to cyber bullying, especially if she does not lose as much weight as she wants.

Twelve is a very sensitive age for a girl. I would solicit donations from friends and relatives privately, and then you could e-mail them her progress if you feel that is warranted. I don't think that a public page would be a good thing for her, especially on such a touchy subject.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

The whole thing got shot down anyways. Daughter blew up even at the mention of a summer camp. STBXW wasn't on board with it either so without camp the fundraiser is a moot point I suppose.

Thanks though.


----------

